# Hmph... this is a new one.



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I had another El-Grande come back, this one came back for the "no-problem" thread coupler. However when I tore the pen down to clean and replace the coupler the nib pretty much falls out.  No damage at all and the nib is well cared for, just there is no tension for the nib.  The feed is in pretty good, but the nib can fall out if you "slapped" the pen to make it fall right out.

The good news is I seem to have a fair amount of spare parts for this style kit and I was able to just swap it out.  Very odd, I have not seen a kit do this before.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 8, 2009)

If that was one of mine, please let me know and I will replace it.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 8, 2009)

Wouldn't that be more likely to be a problem with the plastic parts (feed assy)?  Don't they hold the nib in place.

When you say the feed is in pretty good shape, did you replace it, or did the replacement nib stay in ok (of course, making the above question redundant)!!

Just asking so I know what to look for.  Thanks


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 8, 2009)

No Lou, this was a stock nib, I wish I had one of your large nibs on hand, I would of swapped it in for free. I replaced the section and feed with one from my parts bin and re-used his nib.  This way it will write just as good or better than when it came in.

I would put money on the feed, but it could be the section itself.  I didn't think to try swapping feeds too, I just used the new parts and his nib.


----------

